# 9 Reasons Why Women Should Not Train Like Men



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This might be of interest to some:

http://bayesianbodybuilding.com/why-women-should-not-train-like-men/


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was an interesting read. I do much more steady state than HIT and sometimes feel that I should throw in more HIT than I do...but........I don't...haha

Thanks for putting that link up.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Some PT are god awful are training woman, I have see more than a few now that are unhappy with their PT, and when I guided them (and I am not qualified) they were much happier!

Some PT's just don't get point of what woman are trying to achieve when they go to the gym. Large Biceps are not that important to them,


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

i trained few girls with high weights low reps just like how men train, the result was amazing and satisfying , i don't believe women should train differently than men ...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

shahin said:


> i trained few girls with high weights low reps just like how men train, the result was amazing and satisfying , i don't believe women should train differently than men ...


 Exactly... some female Olympic lifters I used to train with out lifted me on overhead squats and I'm not ashamed to admit it!

it also made me horny knowing that women can be powerful too B)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is again why I always advocate using different training methods. For some people, heavy weights and long rests work. For others, the opposite. People often find that certain muscle groups respond to either/or. So why stick to one? If you're on a bro-split, then for each muscle group start with heavy compounds with long rests and then move on to secondaries and isolations with moderate weights and rests, and light weights and short rests, respectively. On something like an upper/lower, have heavy days with a good amount of rest, and then light days more based around metabolic training. Factor in progressive overload and good diet, you can't go wrong.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I prefer low reps high weights ( for my standards ) The opposite bores me . We can't generalize people like that


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Menno Henselmans does write some interesting articles, and I did read this one about a year or so ago; on why women should not train like men. I think people here know by now, that I'm not a great fan (if at all) of the concept of essentialism. I believe it serves no more than to strip the individuality out of the individual, by saying hey you, (in this case) woman, you and your fellow sisters are all alike, and you better believe it or...!

Well, we have one above me right here, her name is @anna1, and how dare she break rank with all her sisters by saying:



anna1 said:


> I prefer low reps high weights ( for my standards ) The opposite bores me


 Ah, biological essentialism between this beauty and I *is* warranted , as there are essentially innate differences between us men and women. However when it comes to training, the emphasis behind the reasoning for this difference in training, seems to stem from hormonal difference, leading to (as Menno alludes to it), a greater tolerance for high reps/recovery between sets etc. I'm not here to analise each and every point of the article, but it suffices to say that someone forgot to tell those female Olympic weightlifters not to bother with this most incredibly explosive of all sports, because (well), the female nervous system is not as efficient as that of men we're told. To be honest, I find this type of statements offensive, be they based on some "scientific" study or not. I'd love to see one program for men weightlifting and one for women weightlifting...

Moving on, by going back in time 35 years ago to 1982. This is not based on some article, neither a book, nor some BS hearsay. This is based on a 16 year old boy (me), watching with awe, a *woman, *training (squatting over 200kg to be exact), on the lifting platform next to mine at the AIS in Canberra Australia. Who was this woman and what was the occasion that led her to come over and have a training session with the Olympic weightlifting squad? Before I give you her name, I give you her title, as she was the World Powerlifting Champion and World record holder..., she was/ is Ms.. Bev Francis.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bev_Francis

She joins Anna, as she also was not told about training differently than us men.

I'll conclude with this by saying, if it is so, that women ought to train differently than men because of their inherently different biological make up, then surely, we awe them the opportunity to train like us or not train like us. Allow them to find out for their own selves what suits them best, instead of subtly dictating to them what they should or should not do, based on their ability or lack thereof.

Psychology in the wrong hands is dangerous. Tell someone they are this or that (enough times), and they will start to believe it. Let them be and let them discover all their potentialities. I think women are incredibly strong, in many more ways than one, and that's not to differentiate between the sexes, but to complement between them. I know I've digressed much, sorry about that ...

Fadi.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think everyone should train like an individual. Male or female, the best workout for any one person is going to be based on the specifics of that individual's genetic capacity, lifestyle and health restrictions, and psychological preferences, goals and skills. I'll mention goals again because that's a super important factor for how to train as an individual. While women do have different physiological factors to consider, especially related to sex hormones and menstrual cycle, there is still such a huge breadth of individual responses and factors between all women that, in many cases, the best way to train for some women will be almost identical to how a large number of men train - and conversely there are many men who will do extremely well training in a way often associated more with female training. The main thing is not to be too limited by bro ideas of how one should train and to experiment to find what works best.

In regards to the article, I think Menno has slightly over-egged the actual 'real world' differences on several points - check his references and find the full studies to see what I mean.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I prefer low reps high weights ( for my standards ) The opposite bores me . We can't generalize people like that


 exaclty what a WOMAN would say


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> exaclty what a WOMAN would say


 Do I detect sarcasm ? ^_^


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Do I detect sarcasm ? ^_^


 I dunno, do you?


----------

